# prime à la retraite



## caroline99 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour
Juste pour savoir qui a bénéficier depuis le début de l'année de la prime de départ à la retraie ?


----------



## Sbsb (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, la prime des retraites ne sera donner qu’en 2023
Avant on n’y a pas droit, j’ai assisté à une réunion avec l’ircem, et ce sera peut-être ce service là qui nous l'a donnera


----------



## Pioupiou (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Personne puisque qu'elle n'est pas encore  en place. 
Seul les demandes apartir de janvier seront prise compte


----------



## caroline99 (14 Décembre 2022)

ah je croyais que c'était en cours ok merci.


----------



## angèle1982 (14 Décembre 2022)

J'ai posté ici la réponse que j'ai eu de l'APNI et je vais relancer en janvier puisque je serais à la retraite au 1er janvier 2023 je vous dirais ce qu'il en est exactement ...


----------



## caroline99 (16 Décembre 2022)

Merci Angèle,  de nous tenir au courant, allez courage bientôt la quille  !!!!! trop de chance😛


----------

